# What do you keep in your first aid kit?



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I maintain a well stocked kit and have had to use all of these items at one time or another:

forceps, stapler, gauze wrap and pads, vet wrap, disinfectant, Epsom salts, scissors, athletic tape, Benadryl, baby aspirin, triple antibiotic, EMT gel, peroxide-baking soda-Dawn dish soap for deskunking, leathermans for de-porcupining, 7 day supply of broad spectrum antibiotic, dog boots for blown pads/cuts.

A fishing tackle box holds all the goodies, and a few human items are tucked away as well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

huntvizsla,
Excellent list of supplies and all very useful when getting away.

EMT gel is the best stuff many people have never heard of. Keep good human first aid kits in the motor home and jeep along with a little fanny pack with some gauze wrap and pads, athletic tape, Benadryl. I wear a "Leatherman" on my belt for cactus and thorns and the thousands of other things the thing will do.

I like the idea of adding the "deskunking" kit. Especially in the motorhome!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/skunk-1-chloe-0.html

Huntvizsla, what kind of stapler and how and when would you use it? I have an idea, but like to hear more.

Happy and safe hunting this season.

RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Benadryl for sure, that could easily save your dog's life, and I also have a little bottle of syrup in there. There was an incident that resulted in me carrying my dog over a mile back to the truck to get him to the vet in a hurry that could have been alleviated with a little syrup.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

From the pet first aid class I attended last weekend, I would also add:

Vet, emergency vet and poison control numbers pre-programmed into your cell, eye wash, gloves, hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting (not recommended on skin), rectal thermometer and lubricant, tweezers. They also suggest always having a blanket or large towel in case you have to wrap the dog and transport as well as a muzzle. Obviously those would be more for trauma situations. Additionally, alcohol prep pads to clean tweezers and such can also be used on pulse points to help cool an overheated dog. 

I believe in this post you are leaning more towards kits for in the field/hunting, but thought I would add in case anyone is putting together a general purpose kit.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We use 4 bigger blankets

needle and stitches materials

mass waters

First aide kit a-z for man or beast

eye drops

saline solutions 

Many creams no need to list them

flair guns

2 way radios 4

Garmin GPS units

MACE HIGH SPEED GRIZZ SPRAYS 4

and a tracking unit 

Mussle

water proof matches

propane heaters 

1 hand gun to end it 

many flash lights

many supplements

blood thinners

3 portable crates with covers

mass tools 

and 1 generator

Raw real remote has far more gifts 

and far more risks getting some fun

nearest roads 41 miles away

4x4 only extreme tread here ;D

and Not a blog in site


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a list of contents found in my level 2 trauma first aid kit. I have 2 of these kits assembled; one is located in my car and one is located in my survival kit. I carry this kit whenever i go shooting or am engaged in backcounrty activities. I dont always carry this kit hiking as i have built a smaller, less intensive level 1 first aid kit. 

I am a trained EMT, so yes, I have a good understanding of performing trauma procedures


Blood Stoppers

- 1 x C-A-T Combat Application Tourniquet 
- 2 x 2"x2yd gauze roll 
- 2 x 6" Israeli bandages 
- 2 x Combat Gauze Z Fold
- 3 x 5"x9" ABD pads 
- 4 x 4"x4" gauze sponges 
- 2 x triangle bandage 
- 3 x tampons (removed from applicators)

Airway Management

- 1 x CPR safety shield 
- 2 x 28 fr.x9.3mm nasopharyngeal airway with surgilube 
- 1 x oral airway kit (6 sizes) 
- 1 x tracheostomy bronchial catheter

Wound Closure

- 1 x HALO chest seal (2 pk)
- 2 x 4"x4 3/4" tegaderm film dressing 
- 2 x 4.0x30" silk suture kit 
- 2 x 3.0x30" nylon suture kit 
- 1 x 2"x10yd Roll Transpore Tape 
- 1 x 1"x10yd roll athletic tape 
- 3 x package of (3) 1/4"x3" steri strip skin closures 
- 4 x butterfly bandages 
- 4 x knuckle bandages 
- 8 x 1" flexible fabric bandaids 
- 3 x 2" flexible fabric bandaids 
- 1 tube gorilla super glue
- 1 x 4"x5yd Co-Flex Bandage (great for dogs)

Antiseptic and Disinfectant

- 6 x Povidone-iodine prep pads 
- 2 x Tincture of benzoin swab (used on skin around wound areas to allow closure strips or bandage tape to stick to the skin) 
- 6 x alcohol prep pads 
- 6 x BZK antiseptic towelettes 
- 2 x Eye wash 1/2 oz. plastic bottle 
- 1 x 1/2 oz. Triple antibiotic ointment 
- 1 x 1/2 oz. hydrocortisone cream
- 1 x styptic pen for dog
- 1 x 1oz EMT Gel (great for dogs)

Medication

- 2 x EpiPen (Epinephrine Auto-Injector) 
- 4 doses diphenhydramine (benadryl) 
- 4 doses ibuprofen 
- 4 doses acetaminophen 
- 4 doses aspirin 
- 4 doses qloperamide (imodium) 
- 4 doses loratadine (claritin) 
- 4 doses pseudoephedrine

Instruments, Tools and Miscellaneous

- 4 x nitrile glove pairs 
- 5" needle holder hemostat (used for suturing) 
- 5" curved hemostat 
- 2 x scalpel 
- surgical probe 
- 4 1/2" operating scissors 
- 4 1/2" angled bandage scissor 
- 5" micro pointed forceps 
- streamlight stylus pro penlight 
- 2 x chemlight (1 white, 1 red) 
- 1 emergency blanket 
- gerber hinderer rescue knife 
- rescue howler whistle 
- 1 BIC lighter 
- 2 x AAA lithium batteries 
- 10' gorilla duct tape


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy said:


> We use 4 bigger blankets
> 
> needle and stitches materials
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kid bless us with these great raw real extreme hunts 

you should have hundreds of Pictures and live videos to bless us with ;D


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Some great Ideas for first aid kits. I may have to buy a bigger tackle box!

RBD the stapler I have is actually from a person who works in the human health care industry - it was a sample disposable stapler. I found that the staples can be replaced, and get those from Lion Country supply - and my "disposable" one looks an awful like the LCS one - that is very reasonably priced now but several years ago they were going for [email protected] and not $20 like they are now. It works slick - after cleaning the wound (and this is really only on skin deep cuts - I would haul the dog into the vet for anything into musculature) I slather on that EMT gel, match the sides of the skin together, make sure my fingers are out of the way and staple away. Never had a dog even flinch - I do not know if they are so pumped up yet on the birds or if their pain tolerance is that high but the application of the staples appears to be a total non-issue to the dogs. 

Re the comment about peroxide - excellent use is for forcing a dog to vomit - had a near death experience a few years ago at a summer cabin when 4 dogs got into rat poison. By getting H2O2 into them within 5 minutes we avoided a tragedy. Of course since its in my skunk kit I have it on hand now all times.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Got to confess I don't have a first aid kit,,but that will now be remedied before pheasant season starts.


----------

